# Is Kangaroo considered "kosher"?



## 3John2

Having a discussion with friends the subject of "kosher" foods came up. Somehow it strayed into Australian cuisine & someone asked about Kangaroo meat. They stated kangaroo was NOT kosher as it did not chew it's "cud". I found that interesting & wondered about it if that even applies? By the way I am not on a kosher diet & DO eat bacon etc. lol


----------



## tcalbrecht

"Kosher" foods (i.e. dietary laws) were part of the old covenant ceremonial law that passed away with the coming of Christ.


----------



## Pergamum

Ha ha!!! 

The PB needs a Question of the Week Award!


----------



## py3ak

Kashrut Authority of Western Austalia

No, it isn't.


----------



## TimV

Without a cloven hoof it doesn't matter if it chews the cud. It's like a rabbit.


----------



## Tripel

I don't know if it's kosher or not, but is sure is tasty


----------



## MW

Tripel said:


> I don't know if it's kosher or not, but is sure is tasty


 
It has always left a bad taste in my mouth. BBQ'd goanna is well worth a try.


----------



## 3John2

Never tried kangaroo but I'm up to try just about anything once.


----------

